# a3 sline sedan black lowered with h&r super sport springs



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just installing some h&r super sports springs today with AUDI EXCLUSIVE 19 inch wheels .... excited to see how it turns up
should post some pics up soon ...


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

do post pics.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

*pics*



tekmo said:


> do post pics.


took some quick pics ... 


http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums...2_699619533425781_846247290_n_zps9acaaa28.jpg

http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums...3_699619673425767_301985206_n_zpsdfd92063.jpg

http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums...35_699619740092427_59284742_n_zpsbcf6a298.jpg


ride is excellent h&r did a superb job on the super sport springs .. just perfect fit and ride


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

lovei27 said:


> took some quick pics ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great! send over a pair of those headlights please  or at least get me some pricing


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

mattchow said:


> looks great! send over a pair of those headlights please  or at least get me some pricing




thanks bud , first can you teach me how you made the pics show up like that instead of the links i posted .. m pretty bad with technology lol


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks fantastic. Perfectly leveled.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

looking good


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

lovei27 said:


> thanks bud , first can you teach me how you made the pics show up like that instead of the links i posted .. m pretty bad with technology lol


Use img tags as opposed to URL tags that you used, if that makes no sense then when you look above there is a small I on that looks like a photo of a tree, click on that and enter the link to your photo.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

mattchow said:


> Use img tags as opposed to URL tags that you used, if that makes no sense then when you look above there is a small I on that looks like a photo of a tree, click on that and enter the link to your photo.





i hope this works


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

The car looks good :beer:


----------



## MosquitoTSI (Jul 31, 2013)

sick


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Clean


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

yeah wow thanks for the pics, great job and great car!


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

to the OP. Did your a3 come with the mag-ride, i currently have an 2016 s3 with mag ride and am debating with H&R sport springs or the super sports. you could give me a rundown of the honest pro/cons of the super sports. thanks


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

Wait, is it an Audi? I couldn't tell for a second.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

xkicksz said:


> to the OP. Did your a3 come with the mag-ride, i currently have an 2016 s3 with mag ride and am debating with H&R sport springs or the super sports. you could give me a rundown of the honest pro/cons of the super sports. thanks


Please note the following...

H&R Sport springs for the A3 is different from the S3.

The S3 is 1" lower than the A3 to begin with and the A3 H&R drops the standard A3 by 1.3" wheras the S3 H&R drops the S3 by 0.75"...that means an S3 with H&R sport will sit lower than an A3 with H&R sports. In fact, the S3 with H&R sport is similar to an A3 with H&R Supersport. The H&R Supersport for the A3 lowers it by 1.8".


So essentially...

Stock A3 = 0
Stock S3 = -1
H&R Sport A3 = -1.3
H&R Sport S3 = -1.75
H&R Supersport A3 = -1.8


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

VWNCC said:


> Please note the following...
> 
> H&R Sport springs for the A3 is different from the S3.
> 
> ...



thanks for all the great information, did you know anything ride quality rides on the super sports for the s3? i take occasional 5 hour drives i heard stories of it being too harsh of a ride? i travel 14 miles work and back home daily.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

xkicksz said:


> thanks for all the great information, did you know anything ride quality rides on the super sports for the s3? i take occasional 5 hour drives i heard stories of it being too harsh of a ride? i travel 14 miles work and back home daily.


No worries. Unfortunately, I don't know much about the S3 supersports...I only heard very good things about the A3 and S3 H&R sports, but the H&R sports seems to give a bit of a reverse rake (at least for the A3 ones). A3 H&R supersport owners have also commented good things about the springs, but I do recall seeing quite a few posts on how harsh the S3 H&R supersports is.

Have you considered the Neuspeed sport springs? I think it is between the H&R sports and supersports. It might be exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

*Super sports*

Have you had any issues with your super sports? I'm looking into getting myself some springs. I'm not sure if I should go with the super or just the sports. How's the ride on the super sports? I don't mind a stiffer ride :laugh:


----------



## SimenAro (Jan 22, 2016)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Have you had any issues with your super sports? I'm looking into getting myself some springs. I'm not sure if I should go with the super or just the sports. How's the ride on the super sports? I don't mind a stiffer ride :laugh:


I've had mine on for 7 months now, and the ride is alot stiffer and tighter. But the car feels awesome. I have the sam setup as thread starter  


















Same setup, but on 18inch original winter rims.


----------



## keysabc (Apr 27, 2021)

SimenAro said:


> I've had mine on for 7 months now, and the ride is alot stiffer and tighter. But the car feels awesome. I have the sam setup as thread starter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope you read this. Do your tires rub or bottom out on bumps with the super sports? I have the same 19"s..235/35/19 tires


----------

